# Killington....Hiking....



## JesusBuiltMyCrotchRod (Nov 28, 2007)

No this is not another thread about hiking to earn turns...   I'm going to be spending at least a week at Killington to do some riding, however I'm looking for some input on local hiking trails..      Is there any legal trails in the area rated moderate/advanced, at least one hour and lots of climbing?   Im looking for something very local... Also, are there any good gym's in the area?  

Thank you for the info!


----------



## KevinF (Nov 28, 2007)

Well, Vermont's Long Trail runs right over the top of Killington Peak.  My guide book lists the Bucklin Trail (7.4 miles) and the Long Trail (11 miles, for the Killington portion) as possible hikes.  Bucklin Trail has more elevation gain.


----------



## MichaelJ (Nov 28, 2007)

There's tons of hiking. The Long Trail and Appalachian Trail both run along the backside of the entire ridge of Killington, cross the pass, then split, the LT going north and the AT east.

The most straightforward hike is the Bucklin Trail on Killington. Start at the parking area on (dirt) Wheelerville Road at Brewer's Corner, the sharp right turn a few miles in. Wheelerville Road is itself on the south side of Rte 4 a few miles downhill from Pico. Look for the big stanchion of mailboxes. I don't have the stats, but I believe it's in the 3-4 miles each way, 2000' of elevation range. The trail goes up to Cooper Lodge on the LT/AT, then a signed spur trail at the lodge goes up to the Killington summit.

You are likely to need crampons or some other traction device for the steeper sections if they've got ice or packed snow on them. Later in the year snowshoes will likely be required as well.

You can also go from the parking lot across from the Inn at Long Trail atop Sherburne Pass on Rte 4 and go up Pico. Or meet the LT/AT a few miles down the road from Pico on Rte 4. Both of those trails eventually meet south of Pico and then continue to Cooper Lodge, and further south; however, I would recommend against trying to continue south as the next road south is unplowed and used by snowmobiles, so it's a LONG way to any destination in that direction.

Another option outright that's a fun hike is to head down Rte 4 past Pico to Old Turnpike Road (on the right) and go in to the Canty Trail and climb Blue Ridge Mountain. That'll take a few hours and goes through some beautiful woods. I don't have the stats handy on it.

I'm going to move this one over into the hiking forum...


----------



## MichaelJ (Dec 6, 2007)

So ... any further questions? Have you gone up there yet?


----------



## bigbog (Dec 12, 2007)

*.....*



MichaelJ said:


> .....Another option outright that's a fun hike is to head down Rte 4 past Pico to Old Turnpike Road (on the right) and go in to the Canty Trail and climb Blue Ridge Mountain. That'll take a few hours and goes through some beautiful woods. I don't have the stats handy on it....


The one thing that derailed me from that hike up Blue Ridge was a "last paddle of the season" with a fellow that was/is still battling..or should I put it, "living with" cancer.  I didn't want to miss this one with an experienced paddler & great friend, but that hike is one that's definitely on my "To Do" list Michael...

Steve


----------



## MichaelJ (Dec 18, 2007)

Good to hear you'll be going back, and glad also that your friend continues to paddle and live life.


----------

